# 20g l



## jose12 (Jan 1, 2008)

So i bought a new 20g l tank for a reef aquarium. im kinda new at this but im thinking for lighting ill go for a t5 light fixture... what do u guys think?
also the guy at the lfs said i needed a chiller is that true? 
which protein skimmer would be good? power heads? 

please help.


----------



## CollegeReefer (Sep 1, 2006)

Make sure you get t5 high output lighting. What are you plannin on keeping? Most things can be kept under t5ho. As for a chiller it really depends on the temp your house gets. I keep my tank 20g in an air contioned building and also have a a fan blowing on it 24/7 to keep the temp constant. That tank sits at around 82 degrees. In my personal opion you can get away without having a protein skimmer if you keep up on the 10% weekly water changes and don't have your tank overstocked or overfeed. As for how much flow you need in your tank will depend on what type of coral you keep. If you keep sps you will need much more flow then if you keep soft coral. 

My best advice i can give though is do a lot of reading before you start. I researched over a year before i started my tank, and i still read on the hobby since i began the advanture of keeping a reef. This hobby is ever changing and there are always new and improved ways of keeping all of your fish, corals, and inverts much happier.


----------



## jose12 (Jan 1, 2008)

im keeping soft corals and maybe a goby or firefish
well my fw tank is about 82f 


im starting mine like in summer or august.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Chillers and skimmer make things a lot easier, and in some cases possible at all, but usually you can do without them if you're willing to do all the work they do yourself.


----------



## jose12 (Jan 1, 2008)

I think im going to buy a skimmer maybe a coralife super skimmer 65. but i can't afford a chiller right now. so I really have to check if i need one.


----------



## CollegeReefer (Sep 1, 2006)

The only problem with have a protein skimmer of that size is that it will take a lot of space in your 20 gallon. The best way to incorporate a protein skimmer into your tank in my opinion is to have your tank drilled so you can have a sump/refugum underneath it where you can hide the protein skimmer, help keep micro bubbles away with baffles, and also you will be able to hide your heater. In my aquapod i have everything hidden in the back of the tanks false wall. Two pumps and a heater along with some rock rubble. This allows for a clean look and also allows you to utilize the space in your already small tank more efficiently.


----------



## jose12 (Jan 1, 2008)

oh ok thnx CR


----------



## Fishy_Burger (Feb 28, 2007)

you dont NEED a protien skimmer, your tank should be fine with water changes alone IMO one is not needed and if your getting corals, a PS can take things out of the water that are actually good for your corals.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

The benefits of skimming far outweigh the concequences. If you feel that a skimmer is right for you, go for it. Although nothing is as good as regular water changes.


----------



## Fishy_Burger (Feb 28, 2007)

but then you are stuck, most nano skimmers are rubbish and arnt worth the box the come in so you have to buy a skimmer made for larger tanks. Then you end up over doing the skimming and the skimmer is stripping the water. Skimmers dont have a place in Nano aquariums IMO


----------



## jose12 (Jan 1, 2008)

Yeah you are probably right. I'm currently making water changes and I run chemipure on the fuge my params are really stable so I think I'm going skimmer less.

http://www.fishforums.com/forum/reef/19765-joses-20l.html


----------



## CollegeReefer (Sep 1, 2006)

I never heard of over skimming before. Throw a coralife needlewheele in that sump/fuge. i would go with the 65 gallon one.


----------



## Fishy_Burger (Feb 28, 2007)

Its also not going to be heavy stocked, i cant see a 20G needing one. If everything is going well, there is no need to do anything. If its not broke dont fix it


----------

